# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  studi multi attività

## Aleando

Salve, un mio cliente svolge tre attività: vendita al dettaglio materiale elettrivo, vendita all'ingrosso materiale eletrrico, installazione impianti elettrici e di climatizzazione. L'attività principale è le vendita all'ingrosso che produce il 70% dei ricavi totali. le tre attività sono soggette a tre studi di settore diversi. come mi devo comportare per la compilazione degli studi di settore?
Devo compilare solo il quadro M e N??? Oppure oltre ai due quadri devo compilare ogni singolo studio di settore??? Ringrazio in anticipo chiunque mi dia  una risposta

----------


## Speedy

> Salve, un mio cliente svolge tre attività: vendita al dettaglio materiale elettrivo, vendita all'ingrosso materiale eletrrico, installazione impianti elettrici e di climatizzazione. L'attività principale è le vendita all'ingrosso che produce il 70% dei ricavi totali. le tre attività sono soggette a tre studi di settore diversi. come mi devo comportare per la compilazione degli studi di settore?
> Devo compilare solo il quadro M e N??? Oppure oltre ai due quadri devo compilare ogni singolo studio di settore??? Ringrazio in anticipo chiunque mi dia  una risposta

  Se le tre attività secondarie, singolarmente considerate, hanno un volume di affari inferiore al 20% del totale, vengono assorbite dallo studio di settore della attività principale, senza compilare i quadri della annotazione separata. 
Ciao

----------


## Aleando

Si ma una delle due attività secondarie raggiuge il 25%.... Come mi comporto???
per essere più chiaro: ingrosso 70%; dettagli 5%; installazione 25%.
Io sono propenso per compilare tutti e tre gli studi di settore ed allegare quadro M ed N.

----------


## Speedy

> Si ma una delle due attività secondarie raggiuge il 25%.... Come mi comporto???
> per essere più chiaro: ingrosso 70%; dettagli 5%; installazione 25%.
> Io sono propenso per compilare tutti e tre gli studi di settore ed allegare quadro M ed N.

  Attività 1:  incidenza 70% - studio di settore specifico
Attività 2:  incidenza   5% - può essere assorbita dall'attività 1
Attività 3:  incidenza 25% - studio di settore specifico
+ annotazione separata M e N 
Ovviamente puoi anche fare tre studi separati più i quadri M e N

----------


## Aleando

Ma praticamente come devo procedere? Compilo il quadro N con il totale dei costi e dei ricavi?? Nel quadro F dei singoli studi di settore cosa devo inserire??? Tenete in considerazione che la contabilità delle tre attività nn è separata e quindi e quasi impossibile suddividere i costi per ogni attività. 
P.s. Ho provato ad inseire nei quadro F i costi ripartiti in proporzione hai ricavi conseguiti..... Mi sono usciti fuori numeri impressionati..... Non coerente per 679000 euro. Mi sembra un pò esagerato che ne dite????

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
in presenza di attivit&#224; multipla, sarebbe stato opportuno adottare degli accorgimenti - ad esempio facendo uso di sottoconti con denominazione che richiamasse il settore di appartenza - per differenziare i costi che come &#232; noto vengono utilizzati per misurare i ricavi presunti. Certo in assenza questi accorgimenti una ventilazione dei costi comuni in funzione dei ricavi di settore appare criterio accettabile e razionale. Occorre per&#242; ricordare, che in presenza di multiattivit&#224; la separazione dei costi &#232; un obbligo secondo le istruzioni ministeriali. Diversamente, occorre dotarsi di qualche foglio di calcolo per dividere in costi in misura pi&#249; appropriata e data l'entit&#224; dello scarto. mi sembra pi&#249; che opportuno lavorare in tal senso. 
Saluti e buon lavoro

----------

